# AbsoluTTe issue 20...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

On it's way...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Not many there Nick!! :roll: :roll:

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

its easy this lark!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah , I only had to lick nearly 400 stamps this time. Nick did the rest :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Yeah , I only had to lick nearly 400 stamps this time. Nick did the rest :lol:


A few people say your used to licking anyway, thats why you have so many windows in your house!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Arrived this morning.  Looks like another excellent issue with a great new look. Thanks to everyone involved in producing another fine mag. 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah , I only had to lick nearly 400 stamps this time. Nick did the rest :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: window licker!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just arrived, does it get any better than this  However a certain lady at Awesome might not be best pleased :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations guys, this issue is one of the best. 8)

I like the design revision although you could've been a bit braver - still a good step in the right direction. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Postman decided to drop mine in a puddle before it arrived :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine's landed today and I think it's probably the best issue yet, so well done to all involved.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttrev21 said:


> Postman decided to drop mine in a puddle before it arrived :evil: :evil: :evil:


Drop me a PM with your details and I'll get you another copy out


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

As always, I get to read it last [smiley=bigcry.gif] damn you working away from home the week it is published!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Yeah , I only had to lick nearly 400 stamps this time. Nick did the rest :lol:


ooooooooh, do you know there are 10 calories on each stamp, you could have had a steak :lol:

The mag is brill and some great photos in there. Well done everyone 

Hope some of you return to Walney soon.

Gill


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jammyd said:


> As always, I get to read it last [smiley=bigcry.gif] damn you working away from home the week it is published!


We've not posted any committee ones who are going to ADI anyway, save a bit of cash, lol!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive changed my address to 18 canmore gardens,newmacher.ab21 0ae


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> ive changed my address to 18 canmore gardens,newmacher.ab21 0ae


Kammy mate,

You might want to delete that address or you'll find your letterbox full of porn and free samples... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers buddy,

Rich


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > ive changed my address to 18 canmore gardens,newmacher.ab21 0ae
> ...


 Not to mention asylum seekers on your door step, vagabonds, wasters, morons, mormons and the odd TT thief


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great mag & superb features 

The Readers Drives page is 8) well i would say that  
As others shame my got wet & top part is water damaged any chance i can buy a good copy nem?

Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> Not to mention asylum seekers on your door step, vagabonds, wasters, morons, mormons and the odd TT thief


I promise not to turn up unannounced... :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

SAVTT240 said:


> Great mag & superb features
> 
> The Readers Drives page is 8) well i would say that
> As others shame my got wet & top part is water damaged any chance i can buy a good copy nem?
> ...


Drop me a pm with your details and I'll sort one out for you. You're not at ADI this weekend are you?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> ive changed my address to 18 canmore gardens,newmacher.ab21 0ae


Drop me a pm, else I'll forget to sort it out.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent issue, came today. Have just noticed on page 4 the pic of the wind deflector, check out the website address.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Excellent issue, came today. Have just noticed on page 4 the pic of the wind deflector, check out the website address.


Oooops! Not sure if thats on purpose or not.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrived today, the team have produced another brilliant issue.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i got mine today!

thanks all!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Got mine too, well done guys, looks a good issue 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


And then there's Wreckers of law and order. Communists, Maoists, Trotskyists, neo-Trotskyists, crypto-Trotskyists, union leaders, Communist union leaders, atheists, agnostics, long-haired weirdos, short-haired weirdos, vandals, hooligans, football supporters, namby-pamby probation officers, rapists, papists, papist rapists, foreign surgeons - headshrinkers, who ought to be locked up, Wedgwood Benn, keg bitter, punk rock, glue-sniffers, "Play For Today", Clive Jenkins, Roy Jenkins, Up Jenkins, up everybody's, Chinese restaurants - why do you think Windsor Castle is ringed with Chinese restaurants? etc. :wink: (and I bet nobody can remember where that came from? :wink: )


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention asylum seekers on your door step, vagabonds, wasters, morons, mormons and the odd TT thief
> ...


 Ermmm John, its all getting to you mate. Keep taking the tablets but double the dose, have an early night and say 3 hail Marys before bed there's a good chap. [smiley=gossip.gif] Oh and don't forget your sleeping pills and Horlics. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John your post reminds me of the words of this song but does anybody know what it's called and who sung it? :roll: 
Voice from The Other Side "Today, institutions fundamental to the British system of Government are under attack: the public schools, the house of Lords, the Church of England, the holy institution of Marriage, even our magnificent police force are no longer safe from those who would undermine our society, and it's about time we said 'enough is enough' and saw a return to the traditional British values of discipline, obedience, morality and freedom.
What we want is:

Freedom from the reds and the blacks and the criminals
Prostitutes, pansies and punks
Football hooligans, juvenile delinquents
Lesbians and left wing scum
Freedom from the ******* and the Pakis and the unions
Freedom from the Gipsies and the Jews
Freedom from leftwing layabouts and liberals
Freedom from the likes of you..."
 [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Now I would have thought - if there's one person who might remember .... :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is it from Richard the Lion Heart days.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> [ Ermmm John, its all getting to you mate. Keep taking the tablets but double the dose, have an early night and say 3 hail Marys before bed there's a good chap. [smiley=gossip.gif] Oh and don't forget your sleeping pills and Horlics. :roll:


Now I would have thought - if there's one person who might remember .... :wink:[/quote]

Well if you can answer my question I might just answer yours. Somebody with the initials of LR :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, that took a bit of reading, John-H and Les, but no wiser 

I see you have added a nice acolade to your avitar Les, well deserved 

Gill


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

And mine has changed Gill but youve only seen me in a Range Rover TTRS... :lol: :lol: 
steve


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Steve, are you in one of the pics on the Walney article? Ive got you in the middle of the TT's on video in the range rover arriving in the car park.

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Wow, that took a bit of reading, John-H and Les, but no wiser
> 
> I see you have added a nice acolade to your avitar Les, well deserved
> 
> Gill


No wonder it took a bit of reading and your no wiser, with all this rain today its just a bit DAMP Gill :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that took a bit of reading, John-H and Les, but no wiser
> ...


Gill, you BOWLED me over yet again :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

John, is yours from the two Ronnies ?

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> John, is yours from the two Ronnies ?
> 
> Gill


Gill you do disappoint me .. There's a BIG clue to it in my reply :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, got it, Reggy Perrin - leonard Rossiter    what do i win :lol:

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, we are on form tonight - the other one is TRB initials 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Wow, we are on form tonight - the other one is TRB initials
> 
> Gill


 Shhhhhh Gill :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Steve, are you in one of the pics on the Walney article? Ive got you in the middle of the TT's on video in the range rover arriving in the car park.
> 
> Gill


yes, thats me i parked next to mattb who was in his volvo.
steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that took a bit of reading, John-H and Les, but no wiser
> ...


Yes the SUNSHINE seems to have DESERTED us and the weather has turned GROTTY :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Just got my copy. Excellent read. Big thanks to all involved.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well done to all [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not got it yet but i am in Switzerland and not home till Fri.
steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not got mine yet either :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I've not got mine yet either :roll:


Try paying ya membership fees then like the rest of us ya free loader :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Les... when you due to pay me again?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Les... when you due to pay me again?


 I have NEVER paid you so it can't be again  When are you due to send me a reminder out then :lol: 
BTW I never started the rumour that the committee don't pay membership dues  Nope not me officer. :!:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I want mine but I have to wait untill I get to ADI [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I want mine but I have to wait untill I get to ADI [smiley=bigcry.gif]


same here [smiley=bigcry.gif] `


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> . . . .  Nope not me officer. :!:


That sounds familiar


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine has arrived today, in excellent conditions..... :wink: 
Thanks.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Received mine a few days ago. Thanks for another good read; well done all involved. Lovely quality and good content.

Joe


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Still havent got mine. Can someone check and see what address it was posted to??

Thanks,

Dec


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

04DTT said:


> Still havent got mine. Can someone check and see what address it was posted to??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dec


pm'd


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Received the magazine last friday. Excellent read. Well done to all.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

les said:


> Just arrived, does it get any better than this  However a certain lady at Awesome might not be best pleased :lol:


What is happening Les [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Sarah


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hey Sarah, im sat here waiting for you to reply to me about queery i sent you.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrived, does it get any better than this  However a certain lady at Awesome might not be best pleased :lol:
> ...


Would you like me to drop round and show you Sarah? I've done a blow up poster too! :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Oooh John [smiley=baby.gif] what has he done?
Poster? it hasn`t got me on has it??????
Sarah


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > . . . .  Nope not me officer. :!:
> ...


Sorry Les - it had to be done


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sarah due to poplar demand the pic's been sent to readers wives/girlfriends more car porn I would have thought 
BTW I did bring my copy of the mag in to show you but you were off....the guys at Awesome had a good laugh though. :lol: I also hear you are off the beans now nothing to do with flatulence (again) is it?


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

les said:


> Sarah due to poplar demand the pic's been sent to readers wives/girlfriends more car porn I would have thought
> BTW I did bring my copy of the mag in to show you but you were off....the guys at Awesome had a good laugh though. :lol: I also hear you are off the beans now nothing to do with flatulence (again) is it?


Hi Les
Yes , it has gone through the roof , the problem with wind that is  , but I know my secret is safe with you :-* 
Sarah


----------

